# pick your king, some rad new shit that my friend and i are workin on



## hshh (Sep 12, 2010)

Pick Yer King on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads. 

some feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vegetarianathan (Sep 23, 2010)

Reminds me of Blackbird Raum. But then again what band in that genre doesn't? They definitely started something I think, because lots of bands are citing them as influences. It hasn't spread big enough for notice yet though.
Good shit though, I love Raum and the Hail Seizures and all those bands. Which is fairly uncharacteristic of me. Got anything for download?


----------

